# average weight gain



## ttutah3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi all,

Just wondering what is considered "normal" weight gain for a puppy. When we picked up our guy at 8 weeks he was 3.2 lbs. He is now 16 weeks and has doubled his size to 6.4 lbs. I am sure a lot of that is hair (he is getting very fluffy) but I wanted to make sure he was not gaining too quickly. We were told that he should top out at around 10 lbs. I was just concerned as the tech today had a funny look on her face when she weighed him. He is not a big eater, but I am sure he picks up whatever crumbs my three kids leave behind. He is a TOTAL scrounger. He also LOVES rawhides and stuffed Kong Toys. We limit these and only use the safe rawhides, but I am sure he is getting extra calories from those. I Just was a bit concerned as we had a lab that struggled with weight issues. The vet's assistance said weight gain slows around six months. Also, I plan to take him on walks with me once this frigid winter disappears. We had a high of 2 yesterday. BRRRR. ANy input would be great.

On a side note... we tried a first grooming/puppy cut today. They had to give him a mini-cut as he kept peeing on everyone from all the excitement. Bad Joey! LOL


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Can you feel his ribs easily? That is usually a good way to check. 

And.... you can't mention "first puppy grooming" without people demanding pics.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

that sounds about right. I just looked up Whimsy's weight and she was just about 7 lbs at 16 weeks.( 3.25 when we got her at 9 weeks.) She did start to slow down. She will be a year next month and she is about 11 lbs. I'm thinking that will be her weight...her parents were 10 1/2 and 11 lbs.
I know a lot of labs that struggle with weight ....I think it is more common with that breed.
I know what you mean about not walking in this weather. We have it too cold and snowy for any walking. Just going to have to wait for spring!


----------



## marlowe'sgirl (Jun 17, 2010)

my little guy weighed 9 lbs at 18 weeks when i got him (he was being kept for show until they realized he was definitely the hulk of his litter). he's now 15 lbs at a 13 months and is definitely on the scrawny side. my guy loves the rain and was mistaken for a neighbor's rat terrier on a walk once from a distance.


----------



## ttutah3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks for the encouragement...sounds like he is right on track. I can feel his ribs, he just has a poochy tummy. Cute puppy tummy. Yes you are right about labs and weight. We actually owned two sister labs. They ate the same diet, and one was still 20 lbs heavier than the other. I think pets are just like humans in that some just have higher metabolisms than others.

I will post a pic soon. They were not able to finish the cut due to his squirming and peeing, so he looks kind of funny. At least hair grows back. He is definitely looking more and more like a Havanese everyday.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I am sure the vet would have said something if he was too pudgy. 

Jack was awful during his last grooming. Total brat. I have been practicing and giving him lots of treats. He only bites the comb 25% of the time now. :frusty:


----------



## ttutah3 (Jan 1, 2011)

I need some good pics of a teddy bear cut. Joey looks really strange as the cut the top of his head a bit, and around the muzzle. They could not do the rest due to his hyper behavior. He kind of looks like some sort of chinese emperor or something... not the look I was going for. He is still a puppy and I want him to look that way... any suggestions?


----------



## mitrus (Apr 6, 2008)

Henry is 18 weeks and just got his first haircut. I thought they did a great job.
I really wanted him to still look like a puppy and he does. 
Here are a few pictures.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

He is so stinkin' cute! I love his eyebrows!!


----------



## jacqui (Aug 7, 2007)

mitrus said:


> Henry is 18 weeks and just got his first haircut. I thought they did a great job.
> I really wanted him to still look like a puppy and he does.
> Here are a few pictures.


Great job on the haircut.

As for the weight issues--yes, you should be barely able to feel the ribs. If you can't he might be on the pudgy side but he is too young to do anything drastic about it.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

I was given an estimate at 8 weeks. If the puppy is 2.2 - 2.7 lbs. grown would be 8.5 - 10 lbs 3/0 - 3.5 lbs grown 11-12 lbs. 4+ lbs 13+ lbs. Somewhere I have one where at a certain age you triple the weight and then again at a later double it. I'm not putting my hands on it right now.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Augie was 3 lbs. when he was a couple of days over 8 wks. At 17 months, when he was neutered, he was 12.9 lbs.; now, a year later, he is 13.5 lbs (he was 2 in Oct). I can still easily feel his ribs. He feels very solid to me. In the beginning, he put on weight quite rapidly - I thought for sure he was going to be over 15 lbs, but then he slowed, probably around 8 months - can't remember exactly. The breeder expected him to be 10-11 lbs. The little female we were looking at from the same litter had the most delicate little feet. Augie had HUGE feet, by comparison. I often wonder how big she got.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

morriscsps said:


> I am sure the vet would have said something if he was too pudgy.
> 
> Jack was awful during his last grooming. Total brat. I have been practicing and giving him lots of treats. He only bites the comb 25% of the time now. :frusty:


Hey, that means he DOESN'T bite the comb 75% of the time!:biggrin1:


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

You are one of those "the glass is half full" kind of people, aren't you?


----------

